# Bernard Downes, Hull, Sparks



## pauldownes (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't know if anyone will be able to help. Looking for info about two trawlers that my father, above was on, pre-WWII as I understand it, that sank/were mined. I understood that on one, he was near Norway, managed to make it to the Norwegian coast with a broken leg!, and the other was actually in the mouth of the Humber. Of course, as usual, when he was alive he wouldn't talk about what he did around the war time, probably because he ended up at Bletchley Park, and stupid as we were, we never asked him!! Regards.


----------

